# Looking For A New Karate Instructor!!!



## dancinmslacey (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
     I am extremely new to this site, and the owner of a Karate and Dance Studio.  I am a dance teacher, without much knowledge of karate.  This past month my former karate instructor decided that his last year of college was putting to much stress on him and he was no longer able to balance teaching and school.  Meanwhile, I have students who have contracted me for the school year to learn karate and I no longer have a teacher!  I am in desperate need for an instructor.  The students have been learning the style of Shorei Goju Ryu.  But in the research I have done, it seems like Shotokan wouldn't be that hard of a change for the students.  Any help you can give me, to find an instructor would be great!!!  We're in Michigan.  I am more than happy to answer any questions you may have in order to point me in the right direction.  Thanking all of you in advance!


----------



## shudokan-RN (Nov 22, 2008)

I did a search for Shotokan Karate in Michigan, perhaps if you contacted a Dojo that has some senior Black belt Sempai's, they would be interested.

Hope this helps
marci


http://www.karatemi.com/index.html

http://www.umich.edu/~shotokan/shotokan.html


----------



## twendkata71 (Nov 23, 2008)

What part of Michigan are you in? And was the instructor Shorei goju ryu-Robert Trias lineage, or the Okinawa Shorei kan Goju ryu? Big difference. 
How much are you paying for an instructor?  I can help look for you, but I need to know what city, how much you are willing to pay the instructor to teach,etc.


----------



## dancinmslacey (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your help and suggestions!  As of right now we chose to go with the Shotokan style, and we found a very qualified Sensei.  The style hasn't seemed to difficult for the students to switch over to, and the students really enjoy their new Sensei!  Thanks again for all your help!  I'm glad to have found this forum, as I'm sure in the future I will have plenty of questions about this art form.  Remember we're all about the "dancing" and we're trying to incorporate karate into the programs we offer!  And I want to make sure that the karate students get as many benefits from their classes as our dance students do!  Being we're inexperience with the karate portion I'm sure we'll be needing plenty of advice from all of you.


----------

